# Another instance of irresponsible prescription of clomid



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7748070/First-sextuplets-born-in-England-for-more-than-a-quarter-of-a-century-fighting-for-their-lives.html

Of course I'm delighted that this family were helped to conceive and I hope with all my heart that all six children suvive and are healthy.

However whoever prescribed Clomid to this woman clearly didn't provide any monitoring and has put the parents in an awful position of a risky pregnancy, the horrendous and unthinkable choice to reduce the pregnancy and eventually the high chance of losing one of the children now that they have been born.

If the mother had just been given a scan, this situation could have been avoided- she could have been offered the option to convert the cycle to IVF or simply advised against intercourse that month.

Placed in the same position I would have done exactly the same as these parents i.e. kept the sextuplet pregnancy and hoped for the best but I just wish that they had been provided with the care they should have been.

The sooner Clomid falls under HFEA regulation the better. Doctors are too free to prescribe this drug because it's cheap- they should be obligated to provide supporting monitoring. It's ridiculous to mandate single embryo transfer but continue with the ubiquitous prescription of clomid!!

Good luck to the family and congratulations on the new additions to your family.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

It is pretty irresponsible alright... it does need monitoring.  Don't have a lot of faith in the HFEA though...


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Sadly it seems one of the babies hasn't made it


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

So sad if that is the case


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

are we sure doctors prescribe Clomid just like that? Mine would have never done that. I was referred to my fertility clinic before I got it.  Is it more likely the medication was unmonitored as the clomid was bought off the internet?  Hoping the surviving 5 babies make it.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I was prescribed closed and was refused any monitoring at all, it is very common.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

I also was given clomid with no monitoring at all. Praying for the family    xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was given clomid by fertility/gynae clinic of the hospital and they didn't even offer monitoring


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i was given 6 months of clomid after a quick 5 minute consultation with a gynae.  i had one day 21 blood test to see if i had ovulated the first cycle then just left to carry on with the rest with no further checks.  in hindsight this was irresponsible, especially as i have pcos so likely to over-respond.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Mayb i was lucky as was monitored at assisted conception unit on 1st 6 cycles of clomid.v sad re little1.whatever happened it is  irreponsible as they will battle 2 survive and mite hav long-term health problems.just a bit suspicious they hired max clifford which suggests they wanna make money out of it.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

This story is a local story to me, I hadn't realised they were concieved using clomid - this is odd, as the PCT that we're under, as I understand it only offer clomid if its monitored!!  How do we know that this couple didn't get the clomid themselves and self administer in a kind of, we've used it before lets just get some more and give it a go?


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe they were monitored and just chose to ignore what their clinic told them - i know of at least one couple who were told to use contraception or not BD for one month as they had too many follicles and they went ahead anyway


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Desperation,!!!! who can blame them if they did get it off INT or ignored to take advice.
I live in Oxfordshire and because i had children i had to pay to see a consultant £100 to get prescribed clomid from my GP and then £90 each month  for the monitoring scans, this was back in 1999.
I also paid at JR HSP Fert clinic £300 for IUI + £250 for  drugs each TX  back then, I read on FF its £1000 now for the TX. 
One can go to CZ Rep and get IUI for Eu 100 in 2010 . I had  my 1st DE IVF  in CZ REP in 2007 and my first consult cost £20 and my lining scan £6.
MY CZ consultant also told me my thyroid levels were decremental to PG, where my GP  and the Endocrinologist he said he called to check with, said they were O>K, 
I have now found the reason for my 5 x MC, the trouble getting PG from when I started with these, my 4stone weight gain and  feeling dog tired after the birth of my babies and for about 18 mths after .  Since finding the how to use a PC & Dr Google and upon reading  my Med records, the evidence was apparent back in 1999, when i had already been through 9 yrs of the saddest time of my life and had to endure another 10 yrs before my Beautiful DD was born in 01 2008, whom i have enjoyed from day 1, because i was on meds for my Thyroid problem, My age then 52!!.
I pray the remaining 5 babies go from strength to strength and i feel her pain and am saddened at  the loss of one of her babies.
One of the things said to ladies who MC by a lot of people is its Gods will, it was not meant to be, well why cant the opposite thing same be said for these woman who have had a grand multiple birth.
I have now had twins age 54 by DEIVF,  my babies have come through so much with great ease after being born 13 weeks early and also 3 x placental abruptions from 25wks  into the pregnancy. The Med world are surprised & amazed,  they and i are still here,  Why is this!, its because they are earthbound and meant to be and here for a reason.
Many Angel blessings to you all going through this struggle. 
Karen BC.
XX


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Karen congrats on the birth of your twins.


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

I overstimmed twice with my clinic during my OI treatment with Clomid and then with Puregon.  They provided further information and spent time explaining the implications of having 3 or more babies and the discussions we would have to have about reduction.  They also showed me the outcomes for triplet pregnancies and babies in my area.  They then advised to totally abstain and not even use condoms because the risk of multiple pregnancy was so high.  It was a very upsetting time but DH & me decided we would not risk going ahead knowing that we might have to terminate some or that our babies would have lifelong health problems.

We were never given the option to convert to IVF, even though we had NHS funding available and had been at the top of the waiting list for months, so when I overstimmed with 7 we just had to let them go, which was really sad as to so many other couples 7 follicles would have been a great result for IVF.

If we decide to go down the Ovulation Induction route again we would definitley pay for the scans, even though it is expensive as it was also the only way the clinic identified that Clomid would probably never have worked for us so was a waste of time.

I hope everything works out well for this family.


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

You can see photos of the five surviving babies and read the  couples story in the daily mail and on line  today.(03/07/10).  It tells her story of how she ended up with 6 babies, there is no negative comment from the Mail,  but i don't know if there is any discrepancies as i know from my own experience there can be in any media story, especially the Mail in my case.
It seems that these babies were meant for this world as fate took a good hand in getting them here. So i will ask in my prayers that she has to suffer no more heartache of losing another of her babies. Her story just proves that it makes no difference how many children you have , it hurts so much  to lose one and i hope many people read this and take it into there hearts
I pray for the other little five and wish her all the best, she will need it!! for my self having twins is hard work and i have a great DH.
Many Angel blessings to each of you on this hard journey of IF & baby loss.
XX
Karen BC


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1291570/Our-little-fighters-Just-seven-weeks-old-deeply-moving-story-sextuplets-born-awestruck-British-couple--grief-little-boy-lost.html


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

I was offered Clomid but no monitoring. I decided not to take it as, after reading up on here, I decided it was too much of a risk.


----------

